
Beinecke Library Digitized Gutenberg Bible - grzm
https://brbl-dl.library.yale.edu/vufind/Record/3439073
======
grzm
Should this get a (1454)? (Challenging Tomte, here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16444471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16444471))

